
Learning a new codebase? Static Code Analysis is your friend - cws
https://www.extrahop.com/blog/2015/use-static-code-analysis-to-learn-new-codebase/
======
cws
I find digging into someone else's code incredibly intimidating and I like
hearing about other people's approaches to this challenge. If anyone else has
tools or processes they use to get oriented in a new codebase I'd love to get
them in the comments.

